

Matt Dieckmann (1981-2010): EVs (cycles) will be faster than gas-powered (video) - kirstendirksen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5Z8S6GFZo8

======
keltecp11
<http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/localnews/ci_15950113>

